# Wonderful Interactive Image of Classical Music



## gunnro (Mar 18, 2013)

Here is an interactive image I created that links classical music composers to YouTube videos of their music. http://www.thinglink.com/scene/356894836550270976
Are there composers you wish I would have added? Why?
Are there composers you believe I should have left off? Why?
What about my music choices?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Interesting concept and a lot of work. I just hope the YouTube videos stay up a while for you.

I can't complain of any omissions. Heck, you can't include _everyone._ But the most glaring ones are Ives, Kodaly, Martinu, Janacek, Poulenc, Rameau, Carl Maria von Weber, and Varese. The last one may get you a little heat here, but mostly good natured heat.

That is quite a task. May I ask why you undertook it?


----------



## gunnro (Mar 18, 2013)

I created the image because the one montage of classical composers I found only contained 16 of them and I thought that was very limited. After I created this one I felt it was only half done without being able to hear their music...so I took the next step and added the links. I have already had to correct a broken link. There are a few misspelled names in this one...I am just about to release it again with the corrections. Thanks for your suggestions. I considered Ives, Janacek, and Varese but ran out of room and didn't want to start another row!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Pretty cool. 
Although *Sibelius* needs to be made bigger. Much bigger. Like, at least 90% of the screen.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Awesome.

As somebody said - you can't include everybody. The one I would add is Zipoli. Just to get a Z in.

(Also because I love Baroque from Albinoni to Zipoli)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Taggart said:


> Awesome.
> 
> As somebody said - you can't include everybody. The one I would add is Zipoli. Just to get a Z in.
> 
> (Also because I love Baroque from Albinoni to Zipoli)


Aahhh...I've never heard of Zipoli but anither great Z composer from the Baroque is Zelenka who is just awesome.


----------



## CoCo (Mar 19, 2013)

That is a very good idea and looks useful to me. (But I'm disappointed that Rimsky-Korsakov isn't featured.)

I wish that I had a 1000 piece jigsaw of it. I like jigsaws and the easier the better. (So better make that a 500 piece one?)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I thought I saw Rimsky-Korsakov in there. They're not exactly alphabetized so some are hard to find.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Weston said:


> I thought I saw Rimsky-Korsakov in there. They're not exactly alphabetized so some are hard to find.


Yup 5 down, 2nd from right between Nicolai and Respighi. Respighi is fairly obvious - the Nicolai here is Carl Otto Ehrenfried Nicolai (9 June 1810 - 11 May 1849) rather than Bruno Nicolai (Rome, May 20, 1926 - Rome, August 16, 1991) the mate of Morricone or Philipp Nicolai (10 August 1556 in Bad Arolsen-Mengeringhausen - 26 October 1608 in Hamburg). (The joys of Wikipedia.)


----------



## ZombieBeethoven (Jan 17, 2012)

Neat. Thanks, gunnro.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I really love it! Congrats


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

CoCo said:


> That is a very good idea and looks useful to me. (But I'm disappointed that Rimsky-Korsakov isn't featured.)
> 
> I wish that I had a 1000 piece jigsaw of it. I like jigsaws and the easier the better. (So better make that a 500 piece one?)


That's a neat idea, _CoCo_. Getting the sawcuts in the right places should be possible... OK _gunro_, that's your next assignment.


----------

